# Conclusive Evidence in the fight against heart disease and stroke



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 25, 2013)

I heard a story on NPR radio today that states that there has been a gold standard study that conclusively proves that the Mediterranean style diet, that features extra virgin olive oils, , nut oils, wholesome breads, and fresh vegetables helps to prevent heart failure and stroke in high risk people, including obese, and diabetic people.

Eating nuts, and healthy oils is recommended, even though they are calorie intensive, as they are required by the body to provide vitamin soluble nutrients, and all kinds of good things that help us to maintain good health.  Here is a link:More proof Mediterranean diet can ward off heart disease - Yahoo! News
and another - http://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/study-supports-heart-benefits-from-mediterranean-style-diets-201302255930.

So, when do you think they'll start serving this diet in the school lunch programs?

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Alix (Feb 26, 2013)

Dunno, but I hope I get to eat in those cafeterias! Just as an aside to your links and another reason to eat this way, my sister gets her blood work done every year and this year her usual GP was away on mat leave so there was a locum in place. My sister got a call to come in to see the Dr because her cholesterol count was high. My sister rolled her eyes and went for the appointment knowing what would happen. The locum hadn't looked at the breakdown of LDL, HDL and triglycerides, just at the overall total, which looks bad. My sister's breakdown is almost entirely of HDL (the good cholesterol) and virtually none of the LDL. Gotta love that diet!


----------



## Janet H (Feb 27, 2013)

Chief Longwind said:
			
		

> Eating nuts, and healthy oils is recommended,......
> 
> So, when do you think they'll start serving this diet in the school lunch programs?
> 
> Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I think that the price of nuts and olive oil is going to go up....


----------



## GLC (Feb 27, 2013)

Janet H said:


> I think that the price of nuts and olive oil is going to go up....



The commodity price of extra virgin olive oil has been steadily rising  since last July. Drought damage in Spain was one big reason. But the  price was very low from Spring 2010 through last summer. And it's still  well below the high in Spring 2008. Of course, were also seeing more and  more artisanal EVOO's that are never in the commodities market and are  always expensive. It's a good time to beware of major labels. The  incentive for fraud is right now high, and there are few more shady  businesses than olive oil and honey. 

Walnuts have been up and  down, because there's been a lot of factors - China reselling commodity  nuts, large harvests, etc. But prices are high historically. Good news  is that pecan prices that have been crushingly high should be dropping.  Export demand is down and harvests are larger. (The Chinese discovered pecans and were buying huge amounts.) It was getting a little  silly when I could pick up $200 retail worth of pecans in an hour.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 27, 2013)

I heard the same show I bet. This study is nothing new. It's been well known fact for quite some time in the medical community that in the Mediterranean there is the least amount of heart attacks in the world.


----------



## Zereh (Feb 27, 2013)

It has more to do with the proportion of NON-processed food being consumed rather than the region. =)


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 28, 2013)

Goodweed mate, being married to a Croatian Pescatarian means that my diet was very med, it was the smoking and drinking in the past that got me.
I learned a lot of things in hospital , one of the main ones was your heart can stop beating and you dont die.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 28, 2013)

are you of the un-dead now, bolas?  




it's good to see you again, brother.


just not in a mirror...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 28, 2013)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Goodweed mate, being married to a Croatian Pescatarian means that my diet was very med, it was the smoking and drinking in the past that got me.
> I learned a lot of things in hospital , one of the main ones was your heart can stop beating and you dont die.



Good to see you my friend.  I haven't seen a lot of your posts in a while.  And, I'm glad your not one of the waling dead.  My cousin, who is also one of my best fishing buddies, had a mild heart attack yesterday.  he did the stress test, and we still don't know the results.  He eats a more healthy diet than most.  But, he doesn't get as much excersise as he should, though he's not obese.  I don't know the health history of his paternal side.  I do know that the maternal side is free of heart issues.  Ya just never know.  So it behooves all of us to do the best we can to stay healthy.  My cousin is in his mid-30's.

No history of heart disease in my bloodline either, paternal, or maternal.  Diabetics is in my history, and a problem for me.  Even with that, those who came before me tended to die of strokes, but not until they were about 89 and above years of age.

And mortality is by definition, limited, I personally think that it's just as important to take care of my spiritual well being as well.  And that's all I'm gonna say 'bout that.

Proper diet, exercise, and prayer, a recipe for a better life, IMHO.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Feb 28, 2013)

There was a fella name John Kelly. He ran and won the Boston Marathon on more than one occassion. He was on the short side and thin as could be. He had a massive heart attack. Shocked the running world as well as the whole Boston Community. Couldn't say he was unfit or overweight. Can't help but wonder what his diet was.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2013)

Addie said:


> There was a fella name John Kelly. He ran and won the Boston Marathon on more than one occassion. He was on the short side and thin as could be. He had a massive heart attack. Shocked the running world as well as the whole Boston Community. Couldn't say he was unfit or overweight. Can't help but wonder what his diet was.



How old was he when he had that heart attack?


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi died in 2011 at the age of 80. He was a marathon runner in the '50s and '60s.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 28, 2013)

The Mediterranean areas along the coast have been known to have among the lowest incidents of heart attacks and also cancer for a while, even though they are heavy smokers.  The diet includes among things the OVOO, fresh seafood, fresh fruits and vegetables, and unadulterated wine, along with very little processed food.

I think that what needs to be taken away from this diet is that the least nutritional part of the typical American diet is the box it comes in.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 28, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Hi died in 2011 at the age of 80. He was a marathon runner in the '50s and '60s.



That's the wrong John Kelley.  Johnny Kelley the Elder died at the age of 96.  He was still running marathons well into his 80s.

I wanted to make the point, dieing at the age of 96 of a heart attack is different from dieing at the age of 56 for the same reason.


----------



## Zagut (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm a firm believer that when your number is up then your number is up. 

Do and eat what makes you happy during this short journey we call life. 

If eating or not eating something makes you happy then go for it.

Moderation in just about everything is a good thing.

I'm A-Fibber and no doctor has given me any cause and effect.
Zorched 3 times and went back to fibbing every time.
It is what it is. 

Enjoy life and don't sweat the small stuff.

There is no miracle answer to live forever.




Please excuse my rant.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 28, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> That's the wrong John Kelley.  Johnny Kelley the Elder died at the age of 96.  He was still running marathons well into his 80s.
> 
> I wanted to make the point, dieing at the age of 96 of a heart attack is different from dieing at the age of 56 for the same reason.



James Fixx, anyone remember him?  He was the runner's guru,wrote several books, and died at age 52 of a massive heart attack.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 28, 2013)

I was looking at the Mayo Clinic Diet today...there's no way I could get recommended portions of carbohydrates in every day. I did take a look inside the book--getting rid of 5 bad habits and establishing 5 good habits...it all made a lot of sense, but way too many carbs for me. Recent Canadian research has identified regional areas of obesity and that 25-33% of adult Canadians are obese. Also in the news was the high sodium content of restaurant food (which, btw, the Mayo diet recommends not eating out because one eats more when dining out). And, of course breakfast is highlighted and how to get in the habit of eating breakfast.


----------



## Addie (Feb 28, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> That's the wrong John Kelley. Johnny Kelley the Elder died at the age of 96. He was still running marathons well into his 80s.
> 
> I wanted to make the point, dieing at the age of 96 of a heart attack is different from dieing at the age of 56 for the same reason.


 
There were two John Kelly's. Johnny Kelly is not the one who had the heart attack in his 30's or 40's.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 1, 2013)

Addie said:


> There was a fella name John Kelly. He ran and won the Boston Marathon on more than one occassion. He was on the short side and thin as could be. He had a massive heart attack. Shocked the running world as well as the whole Boston Community. Couldn't say he was unfit or overweight. Can't help but wonder what his diet was.



Whatever G-d has in store for us...


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 1, 2013)

Bolas , welcome back, good to see you, how's that heart pumping?


----------

